# Suit with working sleeve buttons, any hope of shortening the sleeves?



## MBK (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking for a while and now have a question I'm hoping the wisdom of the group can help me with.

I have two MTM suits from a Thai tailor that turned out fairly well save for one problem: despite taking my measurements and my specifically stating that I wanted a small break at the foot and a 1/2" of cuff showing at the sleeve he cut the suits too long.

The pants are easy to fix. The sleeves are tougher as he put working buttons on them. I think the sleeves need to come up by one half an inch, but that would put the first button very close to the edge, which would look funny.

Is there much hope in getting this fixed nicely, or should I just write it off as not coming out right and move on?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

The sleeves can be shortened from the shoulder if necessary and 1/2" should be doable.

Consider shortening from the hem, though. 1.25" from the MIDDLE of the last button to the end of the sleeve is supposed to be "correct." I find most sleeves are cut with more space, probably for situations like this.


----------



## Blackl3232 (Aug 23, 2008)

I think they can be shortened at the shoulders, but it is more difficult and more expensive to do. I'd check with a tailor, but if it's only half an inch it might not be worth it.


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

If the tailor guaranteed the fit of the suits, they should be perfect. Half an inch is defiantly enough to cover up the shirt cuff, and can ruin the look your going for. It should be the tailors job to reimburse you for moving the cuff sleeve up from the shoulder, or do it himself. It will probably cost you around 60-80 depending on where your looking. I know I would not allow my clients to be unhappy with too long of a sleeve, even if it means having to absorb the cost of an alteration.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there anyway of closing up one of the button holes? That way, it could be shortened from the sleeve.


----------



## rgrpark (Aug 30, 2008)

Just make sure that if you decide to shorten it from the shoulder, he does a good job. I ruined a bespoke suit by tasking the job to a local turkish tailor. The shoulders ended up all puckered and uneven... :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Ercole on 13th Avenue will charge you $60 per jac ket to shorten at the shoulder...he has done a few for me and they look great. No, I do not get paid for referring him, but he is very good...you can look him up on citysearch. Tell him Rob sent you! Maybe he will start paying me!


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

I had a new Canali suit shortened at the shoulder by a tailor who makes good suits and even after three attempts the fit wasn't right. I now never wear it.....don't want to put a downer on things but it's not an easy thing to get right.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I have found that getting the sleeves right, that is,*

showing 1/2 inch of cuff is the most difficult alteration to make. Many alteration people/tailors do not wear their cuffs the right length, and they object strenuously when you wish the right alteration. When I have a suit altered, I tell the person point blank he will get it right back if not right. I have told BB that if the can't alter from the shoulder after putting in the working buttons, that I will return the entire suit for a refund. I would put the responsibily on the tailor to fix his incorrect measurement. I have only gotten so hard nosed after being subjected to incorrect measurements or having a tailor totally disregard my instructions.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

One should never have the open button holes cut until the sleeve length is exactly the length you wish. Shortening 1/2" from the shoulder can be done. Closing the bottom button hole would require reweaving the hole and would cost more than shortening from the top. Also, not all cloth can be successfully rewoven. If you are ordering from an off-shore source, have them ship the suit with out cutting the button holes. Ask for an allowance and have the button holes cut here!
Paul Winston
www.chipp2.com


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Good advice from Mr. Winston. When I ordered my Chan suit in July (promised sometime this month!), I made sure to ask for no buttonholes on the sleeves. The tailor's response suggested to me that it was an unusual request.

I did however get him to promise to cut the sleeves if I decide to send the suit back for alterations.


----------



## WoolSilkCotton (Nov 15, 2005)

If the sleeves have 4 buttons on the cuff, your tailor could eliminate the furthest button, close the button hole (and, if done right, it will be virtually unnoticeable), and shorten the sleeve by 1/2". Bloomingdales did this for me on an off-the-rack Canali tuxedo.

Of note, when I buy a jacket or suit at Bergdorf-Goodman, and request functional buttons, the tailor will immediately measure and mark the sleeves, baste them up, and have me try it on to be sure the length is right. Only then will he accept the jacket for alteration.


----------

